# Spinnfischen in Nord Holland



## etraxxx (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde ,

ich habe folgendes Anliegen. Ein Freund und ich möchten am 04.01 nach Holland fahren ( Tagestrip ) und würden gerne an den Poldern auf Hecht angeln. Wir waren beide noch nie zum Fischen in Holland und ich habe mir erhofft , von dem ein oder anderen Holland Profi hier im Forum einen Tip zu bekommen. Vielleicht könnte mir ja jemand sagen in welcher Region wir uns aufhalten sollten. Welche Köder sind in solchen Poldergewässern gängig ? Spinnerbaits? Gummifische? Gerne erhalte ich auch persönliche Nachrichten mit genaueren Infos. Da es ein Tagesausflug ist , möchte ich im Vorfeld gut vorbereitet sein, um den ein oder anderen Hecht überlisten zu können. Ich danke euch im voraus und hoffe, dass ich auch noch ein paar Tips geben darf in meiner weiteren Foren Karriere. Liebe Grüsse 
Marcel


----------



## Daserge (2. Januar 2019)

Hallo Marcel,

wir waren in der letzten Zeit relativ häufig in Nordholland unterwegs. Aus meiner Sicht läuft es momentan relativ zäh. Was an dem ständigen Wetterwechsel liegen kann. Aber nun gut das können wir eh nicht beinflussen. 
Genaue Spots kann ich dir zwar nicht verraten aber in Nordholland insbesondere hinter amsterdam gibt es mehr Wasser als genug und Hechte sind überall zu finden.

Bewährt haben sich Spinnerbaits, besonderns wenn der jeweilige Polder etwas trüber oder flacher ist. Weiterhin haben wir gute erfahrung mit Gummis gemacht, gerne auch große Gummis. 

Was Stellen angeht ist jegliche Art von Struktur gut. Sei es Brücken, Einmündungen oder sonstige Änderungen am Polderverlauf. 
Besonderns die kleinen Polder in den Dörfern beherbergen viel Hecht. Selten richtig große aber 70-80cm Fische sind doch recht häufig.

Wenn es größere sein sollen, dann würde ich tiefere und breitere Stellen befischen z.B. Häfen.Das kann aber mitunter sehr hart sein, da hier wenige Bisse zu erwarten sind. Wenn es beißt dann zwar meistens groß aber die Frequenz ist überschaubar.

Ich würde mich auch nicht zu lange an den jweiligen Spots aufhalten. Wenn ein beisswilliger Fisch da ist dauert es meist nicht lang.

Wie sagen die Holländer so schön : Snoeken ist zoeken

Kleiner Tipp : Solltet ihr Weissfisch an erspähen sind diese Stellen auch ruhig ein paar Wurf mehr Wert.


----------



## etraxxx (2. Januar 2019)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich hatte mir jetzt mal Hoorn rausgesucht. Dort gibt es ziemlich viele Gräben. Morgen geht es nochmal ein paar Köder kaufen. Mal sehen was dann so geht. Dank dir.


----------



## Borbeckerjung (2. Januar 2019)

Probiere es mal dort. Hechte und dicke Barsche garantiert


----------



## etraxxx (3. Januar 2019)

Borbeckerjung schrieb:


> Probiere es mal dort. Hechte und dicke Barsche garantiert



Ja dann schauen wir da doch mal vorbei.
Vielen Dank dafür !


----------



## Borbeckerjung (3. Januar 2019)

Kein Ding,  

unter Angler hilft man sich gerne aus


----------

